# Got the points... what next?



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking at the scoring system looks like i qualify for a working visa in Canada without having a sponsor or a family....

.... what do I do next?

If anyone else wants to check... look here:

Canadian Immigration and Visas | Canadian Immigration Points Calculator


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Looking at the scoring system looks like i qualify for a working visa in Canada without having a sponsor or a family....
> 
> .... what do I do next?
> 
> ...


I just tried it, had 73 points but it said I failed,


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

brrttpaul said:


> I just tried it, had 73 points but it said I failed,


Thats funny... i got 71 and said "Congratulations ...etc".


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

mrees007 said:


> Looking at the scoring system looks like i qualify for a working visa in Canada without having a sponsor or a family....
> 
> .... what do I do next?
> 
> ...


That question is huge.... depends upon so many factors. I would check the Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada to investigate the various routes you could take. Read everything you can on the application process. When you have more of an idea about the type of visa, if you need a job first, what type of work you are in, where you want to go, asking so more specific questions will help us to help you.
Cheers Louise


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Looking at the scoring system looks like i qualify for a working visa in Canada without having a sponsor or a family....
> 
> .... what do I do next?
> 
> ...


The same site give me following result:

Congratulations!
It seems that you have either met or exceeded the current pass mark of 67 points for migrating to Canada as a Skilled Worker, and you would therefore have a good chance of being successful in this application based on your skills, qualifications and work experience.

20 points for your education 
10 points for your age 
8 points for English/French language ability 
21 points for your work experience 
0 points for arranged employment 
10 points for adaptability 
69 total points


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

louiseg said:


> That question is huge.... depends upon so many factors. I would check the Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada to investigate the various routes you could take. Read everything you can on the application process. When you have more of an idea about the type of visa, if you need a job first, what type of work you are in, where you want to go, asking so more specific questions will help us to help you.
> Cheers Louise


Will look into it... although that score i got made me assume that i can pretty much eneter (with a visa from the embassy) without having an actual job or family in Canada.


----------

